# i need shrimp!



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get some cherry shrimp or some crystal shrimp? i need some for my tank and i dont know of anywhere that sells them..


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

contact foreverknight on this forum or jax on the dfw fishbox forum....good luck


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Send me a pm I have cherries, blue pearls and blue tigers right now. I will have some crystals in a month or so. Crystals are $3 each cherries are 30 for $20. I tried to pm you but your inbox is full...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, what tanya said jax for foreverknight(jason) will have them.

dna sells cherry's but the ones they get in are always small low grade and cost to much $3.99 .

I see them on craigslist every now and then for a dollar each.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some cherries/wilds/yellows that have interbred if you are interested in a good cleanup crew. If you are looking for pure breds, look elsewhere. The are free for the asking.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> I have some cherries/wilds/yellows that have interbred if you are interested in a good cleanup crew. If you are looking for pure breds, look elsewhere. The are free for the asking.


Mike I wouldn't mind taking some off of your hands if you are giving them away.


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

i have pure yellow if you want


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

deviltiger said:


> i have pure yellow if you want


price? location?


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

10 for $10 Garland


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

deviltiger said:


> 10 for $10 Garland


Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow I'm guessing is what you have? did you get them from jax?
would I need r/o water or will aged tap water work for them... are you going to be at the meeting sunday?


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow I'm guessing is what you have? did you get them from jax?
> would I need r/o water or will aged tap water work for them... are you going to be at the meeting sunday?


Jax got his yellow shrimps from me  yes I'm using tab water only (not even using prime). not going to the meeting


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

deviltiger said:


> Jax got his yellow shrimps from me  yes I'm using tab water only (not even using prime). not going to the meeting


um okay.. so guess I just need to know when a good time would be to come look at the shrimp.
you're in arlington right?


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

no, im in garland not so far away from you... friday after 5pm or weekend but need to call to see im home 4696887821


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay thanks.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I have cherries for $1/each and here's CRS

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=18537


----------

